# Full duplex Probleme bei Cool Edit pro 2



## Badtaste (18. Februar 2003)

Hi zusammen! ich habe eine Terratec 128i PCI Soundkarte die laut Hersteller full-duplex-fähig ist, was sich bei anderen Programmen bereits bestätigt hat. seit kurzem hab´ich nun Cool Edit pro 2 auf meinem Rechner und wollte natürlich auch die Multitrackfunktionen nutzen. Das Problem ist folgendes: Bei gleichzeitigem Aufnehmen und Abspielen ist die abzuspielende Spur dermaßen leise, daß ich den Windowsmixer und die angeschlossenen Aktivboxen bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen muß, um was zu hören. Der Sound des Ganzen ist dabei natürlich phänomenal schlecht und erinnert an einen Telefonhörer, den man drei Meter von sich weg plaziert hat. Im übrigen funktioniert das Vorgängerprogramm nun auf die gleiche Weise. Was kann ich tun???


----------

